# Virtual Concerto for Oboe & Digital Ensemble



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

This new piece is on my 16th compact disk.

Produced using the Vienna Symphonic Library Orchestral Cube and software synthesizers Dune and Zebra.

*PLAY*


----------

